# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > آموزش: طريقه استفاده از Blend و Visual Studio در كنار يك ديگر

## مهدی فرزاد

سلام

خيلي از دوستان عزيز سايت برنامه نويس لطف كردن و ايمل زدن و سئوالات خودشون رو در خصوص نرم افزار Blend پرسيدن
بر اساس سئوالات پرسيده شده به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه خيلي ها طريقه استفاده از Blend و  Visual Studio رو در كنار هم نميدونن  و فكر ميكنن بايد استايل ها و فرم هاي ظراحي شدشون رو از Blend به Visual Studio انتقال بدن در صورتي كه اين غلط هست و اصلا اين شكل كار درست نيست
در زير سعي ميكنم طريقه صحيح اين كار رو آموزش بدم

*نكته : من از Blend 4 و Visual Studio2010 استفاده ميكنم*
*برايVisual Studio2008 نياز به Blend 3 به بالا هست
در خصوص Vs2012 برای کسانی که Win7 استفاده میکنن Blend همراه با Vs کار نمیکنه و باید Blend + SketchFlow Preview for Visual Studio 2012 برای اون دانلود کنند( هرچند امکانات Vs2012 در خصوص WPF و Silverlight شما رو تا حد خیلی زیادی از Blend بی نیاز میکنه)
* *و پروژه ايجاد شده در Blend 4 با Visual Studio2008 هم خوني ندارد*

اول شما يك پروژه جديد در Blend ايجاد ميكنيد و طراحي فرم و كنترل ها و تمام تنظيمات و نام گذاري هاي لازم رو انجام ميديد ريسورس ها و استايل ها رو تعريف ميكند و خلاصه كامل فرم برنامه رو طرحي ميكنيد
حالا به دو روش زير ازش در  *Visual Studio* استفاده ميكنيد 

*روش اول*
بعد از طراحي برنامه يك بار اون رو اجرا يا Build ميكنيد
نرم افزار Blend رو ميبنديد و به محل ذخيره پروژه در سيستم ميريد
اين محل به طور پيش فرض در \My Documents\Expression\Blend 4\Projects هست مگر اينكه موقع ايجاد پروژه محل جديدي به اون اختصاص داده باشيد

در محل ذخيره پروژه شما اين فايل و فولدر مشخص شده در شكل زير رو ميبيند
1.jpg

كافيه بر روي فايل مشخص شده كليك كنيد تا پروژه در *Visual Studio* باز بشه!!
براي اجراي دوباره اون در Blend روي همين فايل كليك راست كنيد و از منوي Open With گزينه Blend 4 رو انتخاب كنيد(براي روش استفاده از پروژه اييجاد شده با VS )
2.jpg


*روش دوم*
كافيه جهت كد نويسي هاي #Cيا Vb.net همانند شكل زير
در همون محيط Blend از تب Project بر رو ي فايل مورد نظر كليك راست كرده و گزينه Edit in VisualStudio  را انتخاب كنيد
4.jpg
3.jpg

نكته: شما ميتونيد از طريق منوي tools در Blend وارد قسمت Option بشيد و از پنجره ظاهر شده وارد قسمت Project بشيد در اونجا تيك گزينه Use Microsoft Visual Studio رو بزنيد

 31.jpg

 با اين كار هر زمان كه بر روي فايل هايي Code behind  برنامه كليك كنيد در محيط Visual Studio  باز شده و قابل ويرايش هست

----------


## JustAcMilan

اونوقت لازم نیست که اونو (پروزه بلند) به پوشه پروژمون (VS) اضافه کنیم؟

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

خیر ، شما فقط یک سلوشن دارید که هم میتونید با Blend بازش کنید و هم با VS

----------


## کاربر مبتدی

استاد خوبم آقای مهدی فرزاد
شاید بی ربط باشه ولی با توجه به اینکه جایی خوندم سیلورلایت زیر مجموعه wpf هستش آیا میشه در blend  سیلورلایت رو به wpf تبدیل کرد و در vs استفاده کرد؟

----------


## ordebehesht

ایکاش نحوه کد نویسی و اعمال در کل استفاده اون رو vs‌میگفتین ممنون میشم

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> استاد خوبم آقای مهدی فرزاد
> شاید بی ربط باشه ولی با توجه به اینکه جایی خوندم سیلورلایت زیر مجموعه wpf هستش آیا میشه در blend  سیلورلایت رو به wpf تبدیل کرد و در vs استفاده کرد؟


سلام
تا حدودی میشه از توی استایل هایی که برای Silverlight استفاده شده کپی کرد و درون استایل های برنامه WPF استفاده کرد ولی چون کتاب خانه های مورد استفاده در موارد زیادی متفاوت هست این امکان به شکل مستقیم وجود ندارد

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> ایکاش نحوه کد نویسی و اعمال در کل استفاده اون رو vs‌میگفتین ممنون میشم


در آموزش هام تا حدودی به این مطلب هم گفته شده

----------


## abbasmohr

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
آقا blend + stechflow   , vs 2012 برای ویندوز 7 رو از کجا گیر بیارم. و بعد از نصب چطوری اجراش کنم؟
اگه می شه لینک دانلود رو بزارید.
قبلاً ممنونم

----------


## shuvvan

سلام و خسته نباشید 
تو این انجمن حتی یک سوال من هم جواب داده نشده است
خواهشن این یکی رو جواب بدید
من vs 2013 و blend 4 دارم ولی نمی تونم پروژه هام رو با هرکدوم که دلم خواست باز کنم و ارور می دن یعنی اگه با vs یکم ادیت کنم با blend دیگه قاطی می کنه اینم عکس

خواهشن این یکی رو جواب بدید



Screenshot (8).png

----------


## shuvvan

مرسی که جواب دادید...
2010 رو با بلند 4 نصب کردم ولی هنوز تست نکردم و سوال اینه که sql server چه ورژنی برای 2010 نصب کنم؟؟؟
اگر جواب بدید!!!!

----------


## luke2020

سلام
الان که vs2015 وجود داره آیا باز هم نیاز به استفاده از blend هست یا نه؟

----------


## birtemp

به نظر من بله. چون بعضی امکانات هستن (مثل ایمپورت کردن فایل های فوتوشاپ و ایلوستیریتور) که توی بلند 2015 وجود نداره. هنگ کردن و مشکلاتی که این نسخه با کنترل های Path  داره هم هستن البته و مشکلات مهم دیگه ای که حوصله میخواد شمردنشون
ولی بلند 2013 از دات نت 4.5.2 به بعد پشتیبانی نمیکنه!

در کل اگه دات نت 4.6 استفاده نمیکنید بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از 13 کنار نکشید که کارش خیلی درسته! ولی اگه کد هم میزنید توی بلند و به امکانات برنامه نویسی هم نیاز دارید از 2015 استفاده کنید

----------


## NasimBamdad

از Blend نمیشه برای WinForms استفاده کرد ؟

مثلا اون امکاناتش و انیمیشن هاش در WinForms استفاده کرد !؟

----------

